# Anyone else starting 2020 with IVF??



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Is it just me or is anyone else in the same boat??

I'm starting my second round with an NHS clinic and I'm feeling really nervous about it. I had an excellent blastocyst transferred in September but unfortunately it didn't stick


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi LadyMac

In the New Year we hope to start FET cycle #2....not exactly the same but similar enough!

FET#1 was BFN for us unfortunately.


How are you gearing up for it?

Jx


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Jupiter

Good luck with your FET! Will you start medication for it soon? I've never had one so I'm not sure what the process is.

I'm feeling quite nervous about round 2! One minute I'm ok then the next I'm wobbly! But I'm staying off the booze (other than a glass of fizz at Christmas and my birthday!), eating lots of protein, veg and doing lots of walking. I'm taking all the usual prenatal supplements too  x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi LadyMac 

How's it going?

It's all a bit up in air due to the Christmas holidays.  I start medications on my next AF if it arrives towards the end of December, if it comes this week for example I won't start until January AF 

I am really hoping that AF arrives next week Monday but I am already feeling PMS signs so starting to resign myself to another month waiting.  

We shall see!

When do you start your medications?

Jx


----------

